

Secrets and Lies of the Bailout - newman314
http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/secret-and-lies-of-the-bailout-20130104?print=true

======
digitalengineer
So how would the recovery look if you measured it using the official
methodology for computing the CPI-U in the 80's and 90's?

25% unemployment rate, up to 10% inflation... Shocking.

See <http://www.shadowstats.com/>

~~~
cpursley
Yeah, the shadowstats site is interesting. Outside of the valley, it's very
apparent the real unemployment rate is quite high.

------
anigbrowl
Off-topic: <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

~~~
kqr2
Also from the guidelines:

Please don't submit comments complaining that a submission is inappropriate
for the site. If you think something is spam or offtopic, flag it by going to
its page and clicking on the "flag" link. (Not all users will see this; there
is a karma threshold.) If you flag something, please don't also comment that
you did.

